# Dirt 2 (Fehler nach Patchinstallation)



## Own3r (17. März 2010)

Nach dem ich bei Dirt 2 den Patch(V1.1) installiert habe hängt das Spiel nach dem Beenden. Nachdem ich im Spiel "Beenden" gedrückt habe, bleibt das Bild hängen und der Sound spielt weiter. Im Taskmanager wird "keine Rückmeldung" angezeigt. Das Problem tritt aber nur seit der Installation vom Patch auf.

Könnt ihr diesen Fehler auch bestätigen(also ein allgemeiner Fehler) und wüsstet ihr die Lösung?


----------



## Zergoras (23. März 2010)

Kann ich bestätigen, der Patch verursacht bei mir auch nur Probleme.
Ab und zu nach längerer Spielzeit online hab ich plötzlich kein Menü mehr, das ist dann alles nur noch schwarz und auch kein Sound mehr.
Vor dem Patch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Own3r (23. März 2010)

Hast du ihn wieder deinstalliert? (Also Spiel neuinstalliert?)


----------



## Zergoras (24. März 2010)

Nein, ich kann damit schon leben.
Wenn man online spielt, wird doch eh immer automatisch der Patch installiert, also was willste machen. -.-


----------



## Own3r (24. März 2010)

Ja stimmt habe ich auch schon bemerkt.


----------



## Own3r (25. März 2010)

Nachdem ich das Spiel neuinstalliert habe, und dann der Patch automatisch installiert wurde, ist das Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten. Ich hoffe das das auch so bleibt!


----------



## Zergoras (25. März 2010)

Bei mir genau anders rum:
Hab mir gedacht, ich zieh mir den Patch mal so und bügel den einfach mal drüber und siehe da, keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Own3r (2. April 2010)

Seitdem ich jetzt auf Windows 7 gewechselt habe und Dirt 2 neu installiert habe und bei Starten der Patch installiert worden war, tritt der Fehler wieder auf. Ich hoffe, das bald Patch 1.2 released wird und der dann wieder den Fehler behebt!


----------



## Zergoras (2. April 2010)

Versuch nochmal manuell drüber zu bügeln, hat bei mir auch geholfen.


----------



## Own3r (6. April 2010)

Hat leider auch nichts genützt. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass Codemasters endlich Patch 1.2 rausbringt und den Fehler behebt!


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2010)

Da es mir irgenwann mal reicht, dass das Spiel immer abstürtzt, poste ich mal den Fehlerbericht von Windows:

Programm dirt2_game.exe, Version 1.1.0.0 kann nicht mehr unter Windows ausgeführt werden und wurde beendet. Überprüfen Sie den Problemverlauf in der Wartungscenter-Systemsteuerung, um nach weiteren Informationen zum Problem zu suchen.
 Prozess-ID: ae0
 Startzeit: 01caed4eb20871f1
 Endzeit: 423


Ich hoffe jemand kann dazu was sagen.


----------



## Insanix (16. Mai 2010)

Patch 1.2 ist ja Gott sei Dank draussen!


----------



## Own3r (16. Mai 2010)

Insanix schrieb:


> Patch 1.2 ist ja Gott sei Dank draussen!



Könntest du mir bitte mal sagen, woher du die Information hast?

Ich habe nämlich noch keinen Patch 1.2 für *DiRT 2* gesehen. 

Vielleicht hast du dich geirrt und Patch 1.2 von *DiRT 1* gesehen.


----------



## Own3r (17. Mai 2010)

Ich habe jetzt mal den Codemasters-Kundensupport angefragt, welcher mir bis jetzt schon 3 vermeindliche Problemlösungen gegeben hat - aber es hat keine funktioniert.

Ich hoffe die werden es mal irgendwann hinkriegen, den Fehler zu fixen


----------

